# Altima 15" Alloys



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey guys, just thought I'd let you all know that there are a set of '97 U13U wheels in the classifieds. See: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25973
Thanks


----------

